# Help! static noise with Turtle Beach EAR FORCE X12



## blackbarrel

Today I received the Turtle Beach EAR FORCE X12. I noticed when using that there's noticeable static noise when there's no sound, which gets louder when the headset gamesound is put higher. So if you know what's causing this or a solution please tell me! Thank in advance.


----------



## chronostorm

for the X12, is there a USB audio device built in to it?


----------



## blackbarrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronostorm*
> 
> for the X12, is there a USB audio device built in to it?


yes, it's powered by a usb


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbarrel*
> 
> yes, it's powered by a usb


If the only way for you to get sound into it is by USB (as in, no 3.5mm jacks) then you're likely stuck with the static noise, unfortunately.


----------



## Bentz

The usb jack is ONLY for powering the headset. It has 3.5mm jacks you have to plug in for sound/mic. Regarding the static noise you hear, turn down the volume knob on the inline volume controller and turn up the volume in windows. It should get rid of the noise.


----------



## GREG MISO

My x11 and my x12s both suffer from static. The only thing you can do is put it on an amp or a dedicated soundcard and that will help.


----------



## Bentz

Ah, the fact that I have a sound card could be why I don't hear static in my x12's


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienware69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Oh, you're so superior.
> Find a way to relate or help or go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that guy's a joke. Just like his sig rig, lol! I'd be bitter with a Phenom + 5850 too.
Click to expand...

I know bro, cuz I can't play games on a Phenom and the only way to do that is with an Intel 2600k.

League of Legends is hella' demanding.


----------



## The Fryer

my HPA2's do the same thing. you need the separate power adapter, should have came with it. plugs into the wall and provides good clean power to your headset. if it did not come with one than i suggest buying one, or get a cellphone charger that is usb with 5v like for the iphone3, it works as well.


----------



## starships

If you are plugging into your front audio port, try plugging into the back, directly into your sound card/motherboard. I've had like 3 friends who were having this issue and this was the fix for all of them. The front panel is more susceptible to interference for whatever reason, happens to my own rig if I plug anything into it, a slight hissing/static noise. I never actually use the front so


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> my HPA2's do the same thing. you need the separate power adapter, should have came with it. plugs into the wall and provides good clean power to your headset. if it did not come with one than i suggest buying one, or get a cellphone charger that is usb with 5v like for the iphone3, it works as well.


thanks for this.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> thanks for this.


\

Actually didn't work when i got home and tried it ; it was the thought that counts though!


----------



## Krazyflips

Do not want to bump this uselessly, but I recently had this issue and was able to fix it by updating my sound drivers. Notice how the driver that the mic is using in the picture is displayed as Microsoft.


----------



## jonahmilo

*This will sound stupid but it worked for me.*
I have a laptop with four USB ports and I only had static when my computer's external fans were plugged in. I, simply, moved around the USB leads and now there is no weird static. I doubt that that will help anyone, but that is how I solved the problem.


----------

